# Pregnant mares, foal gender, and the "nail test"



## Gucci_b (15 March 2011)

Just out of curiosity, who has done the nail test!!!!  I shall be doing the nail test tomorrow, and will wait and see...

http://www.horse-sense.org/archives/20070304134703.php


----------



## ALS (15 March 2011)

Think I will try it too


----------



## eventrider23 (15 March 2011)

Did it last year as well as vet sexing and said filly and it was.  This year have done the same.....only a few more weeks to wait on her to see if correct!


----------



## me_n_super_abby (15 March 2011)

I have done it on abby. But i have just been confused reading the other post as i had got the results the wrong way round. It said a filly based on circle for a boy up and down straight for a girl.

What results for boy and girl do you use? Especially those who have tried and tested


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 March 2011)

I did the test on my mare and my friends broodmares, she wrote down all the predictions so we shall see.....


----------



## Spring Feather (15 March 2011)

I've done the nail test every year for years and it's always been right.  However this year I am struggling to believe it as it is saying that every single mare is having a filly except one mare who will have the only colt.  That seems too unbelievable for me but I have to say the nail was very adamant so who knows.  Our first foals this year are due in April so only time will tell.  I don't mind having lots of fillies  saves on multiple costly castrations


----------



## BallyshanHorses (15 March 2011)

We have used the nail test and only once it was wrong.
Spring Feather I work for a TB stud and we have 7 fillies and 3 colts so maybe it is just a filly year.


----------



## me_n_super_abby (15 March 2011)

BallyshanHorses said:



			We have used the nail test and only once it was wrong.
Spring Feather I work for a TB stud and we have 7 fillies and 3 colts so maybe it is just a filly year.

Click to expand...

and springfeather, which results did you go off for boy or girl ie which movement of the nail as i am confused


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 March 2011)

me_n_super_abby I have always been told circle for a girl  and straight line for a boy.  I know loads of people who have done the same test on humans (usually with a wedding ring or similar on a necklace held over the palm or baby bump) and it is almost always right.

This is my first try with horses, but if the results have had with people are anything to go by....


----------



## eventrider23 (15 March 2011)

In 2009 when Saffy's (profile pics) mum was AI'd, before scan it kept saying colt/filly and couldn't decide.......on scanning it showed twins so I ordered vet to pinch colt (LOL)....did nail test a little later and said filly and later on scan said filly....and well...she was a filly!


----------



## devilwoman (15 March 2011)

I've only bred one foal ever and did the nail test, it was correct, also did it on my friends mare and again it was right, I find it facinating and did it about every 2 weeks on my mare to see if it changed but it always showed filly and filly it was.


----------



## me_n_super_abby (15 March 2011)

Anyone elde who has used this method and its worked can you tell me whic way for a girl n which for a boy?


----------



## eventrider23 (15 March 2011)

back and forth for a boy and circles for a girl.


----------



## me_n_super_abby (15 March 2011)

Thanks. That means I had it ar$e about face haha. I will keep an open mind but looks like if it works I'm expecting a colt!


----------



## Gucci_b (15 March 2011)

Whizz 105 has done the nail test (as others on here), and is expecting a filly!!!! hopefully we may find out tomorrow as her mare is due to foal as now dripping milk  
circles round for a filly
back and forth for a colt


----------



## Toast (15 March 2011)

Ive never heard of this!!! Im so giving this a go when i go back to work! 
x


----------



## Spring Feather (15 March 2011)

BallyshanHorses said:



			Spring Feather I work for a TB stud and we have 7 fillies and 3 colts so maybe it is just a filly year.

Click to expand...

A filly year sounds good to me


----------



## breezing (15 March 2011)

I did it on my mare last year and it circled for a filly ,also got my daughter to do it without telling her my result it also circled with her ,she had a colt !


----------



## Gucci_b (16 March 2011)

well... whizz's nail test was right.. and this morning she got a filly foal


----------



## me_n_super_abby (16 March 2011)

I cant wait for more foals to arrive to test the theory. Still cant believe i had it the wrong way round haha


----------



## cruiseline (16 March 2011)

I didn't do the nail test this year as it wasn't too reliable for me last year. So I have used the moon phases to try and predict what gender the foals will be. We unfortunately had a mare slip her foal at 6 months (due to a twisted umbilical cord) and the moon cycle said filly, it was a filly 

Here is an explination of what I mean 




			"Anyone who breeds knows the feeling of elation when your mare "gets it right"and gives you exactly what you ordered, be it filly or colt.
The earth spins around the earth and the earth spins around the sun, resulting in 4 phases of the moon, called quarters. This cycle takes 29.5 days and is known as the lunar cycle.
The moon is said to be new when it is directly between the sun and the earth, in complete shadow and invivible to us.
The first and the last quarter occur when the moon is on the opposite side of the earth to the sun, so that the suns rays are reflected arounde the earth to hit the moon. This casts the earths shadow on the moon, leaving only a crecent shaped sliver to recieve the suns rays.
When there is a full moon, the moon is completley outside of the earths shadow and is totally exposed to the sun's rays. A full moon rises at sunset and sets at sunrise, but other phases of the moon can start during the day and vanish before dawn.

In 2004, researchers in the UK published the results of a 14 year survey into the effects of the moon on thoroughbred mare fertility. It was not concerned with whether the mares produced live foals but concentrated only on conception rates. Fertility was defined as the proportion of coverings that led to conception and tended to peak around the full moon each month, decreasing around the first quarter, which occurs a week earlier.
The idea is that, just are highest on the day after the full moon and new moon each month, so to is the horses fertility also centered on the day after the full and new moons. Tables were generated, centered on the days after the full moon, new moon, and the first and last quarters. these tables showed that the mares tended to cycle less during the first quarter and oestrus and fertility peaked around the full moon and for about a week afterwards. The overall increase from the first quarter to the full moon was 29%.
The conclusion reached from this study was that peaks in mare coverings and in fertility tended to synchronise on or just after the full moon, meaning that mares are more fetile at or just after a full moon. This is valuable information if you are struggling to get your mare in foal and, with the use of modern hormone therapy, it is a simple matter to time her ovulation for the days after the moon is full.

The full moon period is apparently also the time to breed fillies. Depending on which quarter of the lunar cycle the mare concieves, you may be able to determine the sex of the foal before you breed the mare.
The optimum time to breed for a filly is from the day before or the day of the first quarter to a few days after the full moon and for colts, the day before or the day of the last quarter until a few days after the new moon. These times change by a day or two each month and there are 2 or three transitional days between each where you have a 50/50 chance of getting a filly or a colt."
		
Click to expand...

I will see if the rest of them are correct


----------



## ColourFan (16 March 2011)

Wel considering that the stallion determines the sex of the foal, I doubt that the research carried out on mares and lunar cycles will apply.

You don't need horse hair or a nail to carry out the 'nail test'.  A piece of cotton thread and a needle works just as well and you can thread it thru the eye of the needle thus less chance of losing it.

Bye the bye the thread and needle also works on humans ... wink.


----------



## Spring Feather (16 March 2011)

ColourFan said:



			Wel considering that the stallion determines the sex of the foal, I doubt that the research carried out on mares and lunar cycles will apply.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the Y sperms are speedier at the new moon and the X sperms swim quicker at a full moon 

It seems simple enough but I've never been able to get my head around the moon phase with breeding although I've friends who swear by it   I'm a simple breeder, I just track the heat cycles, scan, inseminate and hope for the best in 16 days


----------



## Gucci_b (16 March 2011)

I done the nail test this morning !!!!! will have to wait and see now. I do think there is something in it, by doing the nail or needle or ring method as far to many rights than wrongs!!!


----------



## me_n_super_abby (16 March 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			I done the nail test this morning !!!!! will have to wait and see now. I do think there is something in it, by doing the nail or needle or ring method as far to many rights than wrongs!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thast the conclusion i have come to reading on here. I cant wait to hear if the predictions were right. guccib what did it say?


----------



## Gucci_b (16 March 2011)

me_n_super_abby 
It read A colt!!!!!!!!


----------



## me_n_super_abby (16 March 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			me_n_super_abby 
It read A colt!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Snap me too! We shall wait and see


----------



## magic104 (16 March 2011)

The full moon period is apparently also the time to breed fillies. Depending on which quarter of the lunar cycle the mare concieves, you may be able to determine the sex of the foal before you breed the mare.
The optimum time to breed for a filly is from the day before or the day of the first quarter to a few days after the full moon and for colts, the day before or the day of the last quarter until a few days after the new moon. These times change by a day or two each month and there are 2 or three transitional days between each where you have a 50/50 chance of getting a filly or a colt." 

Anyone know what Thursday is?

Oops found this
Here you find the full moon calendar with the full moon data of 2011 and exact times and dates in an overview. The next full moon has been highlighted.

Wednesday, 19 January 2011, 10:21:24 pm
Friday, 18 February 2011, 09:35:42 am
Saturday, 19 March 2011, 07:10:06 pm
Monday, 18 April 2011, 04:44:00 am
Tuesday, 17 May 2011, 01:08:42 pm
Wednesday, 15 June 2011, 10:13:36 pm [**]
Friday, 15 July 2011, 08:39:36 am
Saturday, 13 August 2011, 08:57:30 pm
Monday, 12 September 2011, 11:26:42 am
Wednesday, 12 October 2011, 04:05:42 am
Thursday, 10 November 2011, 09:16:06 pm
Saturday, 10 December 2011, 03:36:24 pm [**]


----------



## Gucci_b (16 March 2011)

what about 2010....


----------



## dianchi (16 March 2011)

2010 lunar calendar!

Saturday, 30 January 2010, 07:17:36 am
Sunday, 28 February 2010, 05:37:54 pm
Tuesday, 30 March 2010, 04:25:24 am
Wednesday, 28 April 2010, 02:18:30 pm
Friday, 28 May 2010, 01:07:18 am
Saturday, 26 June 2010, 01:30:24 pm
Monday, 26 July 2010, 03:36:36 am
Tuesday, 24 August 2010, 07:04:36 pm
Thursday, 23 September 2010, 11:17:12 am
Saturday, 23 October 2010, 03:36:30 am
Sunday, 21 November 2010, 06:27:24 pm
Tuesday, 21 December 2010, 09:13:30 am [**]

Who can decipher for me..... My mare (TB) was AI on 9th June so what does that work out as?

Eeeek going to try the nail test tomo!


----------



## magic104 (16 March 2011)

Well if we get a heartbeat in 16 days then I will try the nail test, but I will also be asking for the 60/70 days scan.  If it is a colt, then I might start advertising it for sale from this summer!!


----------



## jillygem (16 March 2011)

Did the nail test as soon as I took my mare in tonight and looks like its to be a colt! 10 weeks and I will know for sure


----------



## cruiseline (17 March 2011)

dianchi said:



			2010 lunar calendar!

Saturday, 30 January 2010, 07:17:36 am
Sunday, 28 February 2010, 05:37:54 pm
Tuesday, 30 March 2010, 04:25:24 am
Wednesday, 28 April 2010, 02:18:30 pm
Friday, 28 May 2010, 01:07:18 am
Saturday, 26 June 2010, 01:30:24 pm
Monday, 26 July 2010, 03:36:36 am
Tuesday, 24 August 2010, 07:04:36 pm
Thursday, 23 September 2010, 11:17:12 am
Saturday, 23 October 2010, 03:36:30 am
Sunday, 21 November 2010, 06:27:24 pm
Tuesday, 21 December 2010, 09:13:30 am [**]

Who can decipher for me..... My mare (TB) was AI on 9th June so what does that work out as?

Eeeek going to try the nail test tomo!
		
Click to expand...

9th June was between the last quarter and a new moon, so that would suggest a colt!!!


----------



## berry (17 March 2011)

dianchi said:



			2010 lunar calendar!

Saturday, 30 January 2010, 07:17:36 am
Sunday, 28 February 2010, 05:37:54 pm
Tuesday, 30 March 2010, 04:25:24 am
Wednesday, 28 April 2010, 02:18:30 pm
Friday, 28 May 2010, 01:07:18 am
Saturday, 26 June 2010, 01:30:24 pm
Monday, 26 July 2010, 03:36:36 am
Tuesday, 24 August 2010, 07:04:36 pm
Thursday, 23 September 2010, 11:17:12 am
Saturday, 23 October 2010, 03:36:30 am
Sunday, 21 November 2010, 06:27:24 pm
Tuesday, 21 December 2010, 09:13:30 am [**]

Who can decipher for me..... My mare (TB) was AI on 9th June so what does that work out as?

Eeeek going to try the nail test tomo!
		
Click to expand...

So if my mare was covered  on the 12th of May would would it be??? 
I done the nail test this morning and at first it could'nt make up its mind but then settled on a colt!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed and praying it will be a filly as I get on better with mares and dont want to sell it .


----------



## magic104 (17 March 2011)

So if my mare was covered on the 12th of May would would it be??? 
I done the nail test this morning and at first it could'nt make up its mind but then settled on a colt!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed and praying it will be a filly as I get on better with mares and dont want to sell it . 

Snap - Mine was inseminated today, scan tomorrow to check for fluid & ovulation then the 16 day wait.


----------



## Gucci_b (17 March 2011)

Berry.... snap


----------



## haras (17 March 2011)

Well, I did this with my mare who is now 273 days in foal tonight.

and it said..................................



Filly!

Fingers crossed, as I'd love a filly, but my gut feeling all the way through her pregnancy has been a colt. so we'll see.  Think I trust my gut feeling more!  I don't massively mind either way though.


----------



## Gucci_b (17 March 2011)

will be very interesting to see what sex foals we all get, after the nail test....


----------



## Paddy Irish (17 March 2011)

Hi you lot , i seem to have fallen into this thread by accident but I'm now well mistified as to what the hell you are all on about , please could someone enlighten me of this ' nail test '. thanks


----------



## Gucci_b (17 March 2011)

click on the links 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=442578

http://www.horse-sense.org/archives/20070304134703.php


----------



## cruiseline (18 March 2011)

berry said:



			So if my mare was covered  on the 12th of May would would it be??? 
I done the nail test this morning and at first it could'nt make up its mind but then settled on a colt!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed and praying it will be a filly as I get on better with mares and dont want to sell it .
		
Click to expand...

Your mare was covered between the last quarter and the new moon, so that would suggest colt!!


----------



## cruiseline (18 March 2011)

magic104 said:



			So if my mare was covered on the 12th of May would would it be??? 
I done the nail test this morning and at first it could'nt make up its mind but then settled on a colt!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed and praying it will be a filly as I get on better with mares and dont want to sell it . 

Snap - Mine was inseminated today, scan tomorrow to check for fluid & ovulation then the 16 day wait.
		
Click to expand...

It's a full moon tomorrow so that would suggest a filly


----------



## Simsar (18 March 2011)

Did the nail test last year and it circled manically, she then went on to produce a strapping colt!! (not what I ordered) Maybe he will be Gay?

Did it again on all the mares due this year, and am now waiting for said foals to see whether it will be correct this time. I think it said 3 of each, can't remember but have it written down somewhere.

Did the Luna thing too and they don't correlate, will see which one's right soon though!


----------



## cruiseline (18 March 2011)

I have heard that the nail test can be influenced by big metal girders in the roof of stables and/or a tin roof, not sure how true that is!


----------



## eventrider23 (18 March 2011)

That would make sense CL as is supposed to be based on magnetic energy in horse so metal in surroundings would influence. I have always done it outdoors.


----------



## cruiseline (18 March 2011)

Well the nail test says Grace is having a colt and the moon phases says filly. I know which one I want to be right, time will tell.

If it is a colt, she is going for gender selection this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gucci_b (18 March 2011)

I done the nail test in the middle of the field and went back and forth (colt), thought there might be a little wind so the next time I done the nail test I done it in her stable barn, no metal anywhere...  guess I'll have to wait and see


----------



## cliodhna (18 March 2011)

I did the nail test yesterday after reading all the talk on it. I used a hair from her tail and it swung around in a very definite circle very vigorously! Got very excited as I would be over the moon with a filly I hope it doesnt let me down now!!


----------



## magic104 (19 March 2011)

Well we never got to the insemination as she has not ovulated, despite the sunshire!  It is early in the season & this looks to be her first cycle so better luck in 21 days or so.


----------



## Simsar (19 March 2011)

I don't care what mine have but this is very interesting.  We have done the nail test and are very interested in the outcome.


----------



## Thistle (19 March 2011)

Have been playing about with this today. Have tested 2 geldings and the cat, it just twizzled around a bit. Tested the in foal mare, quite a violent swing back and fore. Got 3 other people to try and all got the same result. The other people did not know what result I got but we all got the same result. Looks like a colt then!
Abbi just dimisses it as all mumbo jumbo! (she wants a filly)


----------



## Jackpotsstud (19 March 2011)

We tried the nail test on my mare tonight.  Evi is supposedly having a filly!  Well the foal was due last Wed so hopefully only have a few more days to go and we will find out if it is right!!!


----------



## lauren1988 (19 March 2011)

Did the nail test today on Tia which said colt although it circled a bit (after settling) before going back and forth. Moon phase also suggests a colt - will just have to wait and see!


----------



## ruby1 (19 March 2011)

We only tried the nail test just to see what might be but as my thread said it was right from the very early stages. It predicted colt from the start and colt is what we got. 

Have also heard that it can be influenced from metal roofs.

The nail test also showed that our other mare was empty each time and was spot on sadly.


----------



## Reindeer Rider (19 March 2011)

Moon Phases for 2010.

Moon Phases, February 2010
Last Quarter  February 5, 23:48
New Moon  February 14, 02:51
First Quarter  February 22, 00:42
Full Moon  February 28, 16:38

Moon Phases, March 2010
Last Quarter  March 7, 15:42
New Moon  March 15, 21:01
First Quarter  March 23, 11:00
Full Moon  March 30, 02:25

Moon Phases, April 2010
Last Quarter  April 6, 09:37
New Moon  April 14, 12:29
First Quarter  April 21, 18:20
Full Moon  April 28, 12:18

Moon Phases, May 2010
Last Quarter  May 6, 04:15
New Moon  May 14, 01:04
First Quarter  May 20, 23:43
Full Moon  May 27, 23:07

Moon Phases, June 2010
Last Quarter  June 4, 22:13
New Moon  June 12, 11:15
First Quarter  June 19, 04:29
Full Moon  June 26, 11:30

Moon Phases, July 2010
Last Quarter  July 4, 14:35
New Moon  July 11, 19:40
First Quarter  July 18, 10:11
Full Moon  July 26, 01:37

Moon Phases, August 2010
Last Quarter  August 3, 04:59
New Moon  August 10, 03:08
First Quarter  August 16, 18:14
Full Moon  August 24, 17:05

Moon Phases, September 2010
Last Quarter  September 1, 17:22
New Moon  September 8, 10:30
First Quarter  September 15, 05:50
Full Moon  September 23, 09:17

Moon Phases, October 2010
Last Quarter  October 1, 03:52
New Moon  October 7, 18:44
First Quarter  October 14, 21:27
Full Moon  October 23, 01:36
Last Quarter  October 30, 12:46

Moon Phases, November 2010
New Moon  November 6, 04:52
First Quarter  November 13, 16:39
Full Moon  November 21, 17:27
Last Quarter  November 28, 20:36

Moon Phases, December 2010
New Moon  December 5, 17:36
First Quarter  December 13, 13:59
Full Moon  December 21, 08:13
Last Quarter  December 28, 04:18


----------



## ALS (21 March 2011)

Finally did the nail test today. Pulled a bizarre hair out of her tail thought it was grey but was black one end grey in the middle and black the other end. Anyway wont let on but will let you know if it was right when baby arrives


----------



## Gucci_b (21 March 2011)

ALS... no fair   spill.....


----------



## ALS (21 March 2011)

HAHA NO lol!  want to keep you all in suspense 
Only a couple of months to wait


----------



## dianchi (21 March 2011)

well i have done my test and im keeping quiet lets wait and see what happens! I did it three times in different places to make sure


----------



## ALS (21 March 2011)

I did it twice on the side the foal seems to be laying on her larger side and both said same. My 11yo daughter then did it twice on the other side and got the same result as I had twice...so yes we shall wait and see


----------



## magic104 (21 March 2011)

Anyone confirm the earliest it works at, ie can it beat the 16 scan & what it does when there is nothing. Am I right in saying it just sits there?


----------



## Gucci_b (21 March 2011)

you two are rotten    lol


----------



## RedsandStud (21 March 2011)

never heard of that before, might have to try that with my mares! =D
having said that it's so windy up here at the moment it might be classed as an unfair test!!!


----------



## cruiseline (22 March 2011)

magic104 said:



			Anyone confirm the earliest it works at, ie can it beat the 16 scan & what it does when there is nothing. Am I right in saying it just sits there?
		
Click to expand...

I have heard it being done as early as 7 days with results. If the mare is not in foal, the nail will do nothing, just hang there really 

If you do it on a windy day, you might get a false reading!!!!


----------



## RedsandStud (22 March 2011)

yea or the nail might take flight!
No doubting they're in foal as both foals are alive and kicking every night when the mares get fed! 
not so windy today so might try it tonight!


----------



## Reindeer Rider (24 March 2011)

The nail test for my mare says she is having a filly, as does the moon phase at conception. It's just a bit of fun, I know.  I did the same with a ring when I was pregnant and it was right both times.  Two girls.  (perhaps I have a hand tremor that circles?  )

I really don't have a preference for either, but, Argghhh,  i have two months to wait.  It's so hard being patient.  I want to start scrubbing the stable now!


----------



## me_n_super_abby (24 March 2011)

cant wait to start hearing some of the results


----------



## Gucci_b (24 March 2011)

me_n_super_abby said:



			cant wait to start hearing some of the results 

Click to expand...

Me neither  roll on 4 weeks...


----------



## toffeesmarty (24 March 2011)

I tested my mare before her 16 day scan and got a negative response. I told vet I thought she wasnt pregnant before he scanned her and he laughed at me when he found out I'd done nail test. Scan confirmed no heart beat!
At second attempt when she kept the foal he laughed again when I said it would be a filly.I had the final laugh when she did!

Ive since had a 100% success rate with nail test with each test saying filly - which is what we've had.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 March 2011)

Tested my mare and a few others that were out with same stallion last summer  and first foalie has been born (not mine unfortunately but from mare covered at same time)

Nail test said colt, and friday evening the mare had a beautiful little....filly! D'oh! Still a few more to go so will see if sucess rate improves!!!


----------



## cruiseline (28 March 2011)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Tested my mare and a few others that were out with same stallion last summer  and first foalie has been born (not mine unfortunately but from mare covered at same time)

Nail test said colt, and friday evening the mare had a beautiful little....filly! D'oh! Still a few more to go so will see if sucess rate improves!!!

Click to expand...

Congratulations on the new little girl, out of interest, do you know when she was covered, would be interested to see what the moon prediction was


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 March 2011)

This mare was covered between the 16th -19th April 2010, stallion rather liked her and she was running with him so got a lot of action!!

My mare who is yet to pop was covered on the 16th only so be interesting to see what she has as guess moonphase will say the same as dates so close?


----------



## Enfys (28 March 2011)

magic104 said:



			Anyone confirm the earliest it works at, ie can it beat the 16 scan & what it does when there is nothing. Am I right in saying it just sits there?
		
Click to expand...

I do the nail test at about 4-5 days, it is *always* right about pregnancy, I have never presented an empty mare for scanning - my Vet thinks I am a mad (but being British that is expected he says) If a mare is empty it will just hang.

As for gender, I have found it to be about 50/50 correct. Last year, for 9 months, the nail swung in very definite circles and we got a huge colt! 

This year the mares are meant to be carrying fillies, we'll see, I don't care, just as long as they are all OK.


----------



## me_n_super_abby (28 March 2011)

Very interesting. I think the thought of it just moving at the presence of foal 'energy' is a certain but the jury is still out on the gender results. We need to start a results thread  so we can put the predictions and the results


----------



## cruiseline (28 March 2011)

ElleSkywalker said:



			This mare was covered between the 16th -19th April 2010, stallion rather liked her and she was running with him so got a lot of action!!

My mare who is yet to pop was covered on the 16th only so be interesting to see what she has as guess moonphase will say the same as dates so close?

Click to expand...

16th and 17th was a male phase and 18th and 19th was a female phase.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 March 2011)

cruiseline said:



			16th and 17th was a male phase and 18th and 19th was a female phase. 

Click to expand...

Interesting, unfortunately I don't know when she ovulated as either way will prove the moonphase theory! If its a colt, she could have ovulated 16th or 17th...and if is a filly, could have ovulated on the 18th!!  Is a shame its on the border as won't really be able to add to thoery one way or other and would have been good to have a positive result to add to the list


----------



## Spring Feather (28 March 2011)

cruiseline said:



			16th and 17th was a male phase and 18th and 19th was a female phase. 

Click to expand...

Oh that made me laugh out loud Cruiseline! 

I'm on the fence with it all this year.  Same as Enfys, all of my readings (bar one mare) are saying fillies and I simply can't believe those odds.  But just a little while longer and we'll see.  I think a nail test thread sticky would be a great idea!!


----------



## Bedlam (28 March 2011)

Has anyone ever tried it on themselves? I have been told you don't even need to be pregnant - a needle or a wedding ring on a piece of thread or hair will tell you how many children you are going to have/had had and the sex in sequence. I have to say it has always worked on me and it also seems to work on men........so you can tell if they have any extra marital offspring!!!! LOL!!!!

Try it though - it's spooky!


----------



## jcwh (28 March 2011)

Bedlam said:



			Has anyone ever tried it on themselves? I have been told you don't even need to be pregnant - a needle or a wedding ring on a piece of thread or hair will tell you how many children you are going to have/had had and the sex in sequence. I have to say it has always worked on me and it also seems to work on men........so you can tell if they have any extra marital offspring!!!! LOL!!!!

Try it though - it's spooky!
		
Click to expand...


explain this!! what are the signals etc?
i'd love to try this on my mom!!


----------



## Bedlam (28 March 2011)

Take a needle or ring and suspend it on thread or a hair and hold it over an outstretched palm - yes you can do yourself! Wait til it's still and then dip it up and down 3 times over the palm and then hold it still. It will either swing in a circle (girl) or back and forth in a straight line (boy) or stop dead still (nothing). If you repeat the whole process until it stops you can predict the number and sex of children.

Go on - off you go and have fun with it!


----------



## Vickijay (28 March 2011)

Please forgive me as I havent read the whole thread but I went to a interesting Derren Brown show and amongst other things he explained how stuff like this was not true. He said no matter how much you tried to not move your hand that you would infact move it the slightest amount, without knowing which would make whatever it was swing or move. 

He said thats also how the ouija board worked and proved  it with real life people from the audience to move a chair, even though none of them realised they were actually doing it.

I think its all a bit of fun, although never doing it myself but are we really suggesting that some force is emitted from a pregnancy which is somehow passed onto a object that Im holding?! I believe Derren Brown and the fact I may move it over that theory!

In fairness Id say in about 50% of the times it would be correct 

Dont mean to be bar humbuggy over a thread (esp such a large one!) but I just dont buy into it! Im probably just bitter I have no babies in my mares tummys to do this on this year!!  

All in good fun though, we should do a survey!! Well not me this year as no babies


----------



## toffeesmarty (28 March 2011)

I can understand why you would think this VJ. I too had my own doubts and before I tried it on my mare I tried it next to 2 barren mares plus some geldings and had no response. When I tried it on my in foal mare I started at her head and there was no movement. As I moved closer to her belly the movement got stronger and stronger and the nail circled.

Only thing I can say is that it works for me - plus both times it was correct in predicting fillies. 
I recently tried it on a mare for a friend who wasnt sure if in foal or not - nail test said not. Owner had vet out to confirm pregnancy and sadly she isnt in foal.


----------



## Bedlam (28 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Please forgive me as I havent read the whole thread but I went to a interesting Derren Brown show and amongst other things he explained how stuff like this was not true. He said no matter how much you tried to not move your hand that you would infact move it the slightest amount, without knowing which would make whatever it was swing or move. 

He said thats also how the ouija board worked and proved  it with real life people from the audience to move a chair, even though none of them realised they were actually doing it.

I think its all a bit of fun, although never doing it myself but are we really suggesting that some force is emitted from a pregnancy which is somehow passed onto a object that Im holding?! I believe Derren Brown and the fact I may move it over that theory!

In fairness Id say in about 50% of the times it would be correct 

Dont mean to be bar humbuggy over a thread (esp such a large one!) but I just dont buy into it! Im probably just bitter I have no babies in my mares tummys to do this on this year!!  

All in good fun though, we should do a survey!! Well not me this year as no babies 

Click to expand...




Well of course it can't work - we all KNOW that!!

The fun of it is that it does!


----------



## cruiseline (29 March 2011)

ColourFan said:



			Wel considering that the stallion determines the sex of the foal, I doubt that the research carried out on mares and lunar cycles will apply.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct in that the male ultimately determines the gender of the foal, but the female in not passive during the process, she has some influence too. Male sperm survive best in an alkaline environment and female sperm prefer it more acidic, so the pH level of the uterus can have a big say in which sperm survive long enough to reach the egg. It is also suggested that the egg membrane is affected by the pH levels too, if acidic, it will be more female sperm friendly and if alkaline, male sperm have a better chance of penetrating the outer layer.



_Effects of full moon and no moon on the birth of male and female offsprings were studied using the age group 20 to 40 years. It was observed that 42 women who conceived within 24 hours of ovulation at full moon gave birth of 40 male and 2 female babies. On the other hand 40 women conceived on the day of ovulation 3 days prior to a full moon gave birth to 13 male and 27 female babies. But only 5 women conceived on no moon, all of them gave birth to female babies. It was also observed that the uterine pH level of the ovulated women during full moon was alkaline (pH 8.7 +/- 0.4) while pH was weak acidic in women ovulated 3 days prior to full moon and no moon (pH 6.4 +/- 0.5; 6.2 +/- 0.5). The basal body temperature (BBT) was increased 0.7 degrees F to 1.3 degrees F during the ovulation period when compared with women during the absence of ovulation. But there is an increase in temperature 0.5 degrees F more in women ovulated in full moon than no moon. Together, these results indicate that alkaline uterine fluid medium and a rise of BBT during full moon favour conception of male babies. 

_



So the moon might have some influence after all


----------



## Tempi (29 March 2011)

Really interesting thred, am going to try the nail test tonight on Bloss - shes 320 days today and shows no signs of even bagging up at the moment, although last time she only bagged up 3wks before she foaled and went to 347 days so if she does the same this time then she should start bagging up on the weekend! 

According to the moon cycle shes having a colt, will see what happens with the nail test.

Last time she had a colt, and according to the moon cycle for 2007 when he was concieved that would be correct.


----------



## Tempi (30 March 2011)

Did the nail test last night and was a definite swing backwards and forwards so looks like another colt for me! Also tried it on my gelding and luckily it stayed still!!!


----------



## toffeesmarty (30 March 2011)

Tempi said:



			Did the nail test last night and was a definite swing backwards and forwards so looks like another colt for me! Also tried it on my gelding and luckily it stayed still!!!  

Click to expand...

Thats a relief


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 April 2011)

Willow foaled yesterday afternoon and the nail test was.....correct! A little filly  Also I guess the moonphase was correct as she could well have ovulated in the 'girl phase'

So that so far is one incorrect (said colt, def filly!) & one correct! Pictures of both girlies on introducing Hazel thread.

Intrestingly, another mare covered at the same time (16th-19th April 2010) has foaled, (we did't do the nail test on this one but moonphase should be the same) ans she has a little colt!  

So I guess so far we are 50/50ish for both methods?


----------



## Vickijay (1 April 2011)

ElleSkywalker said:



			So I guess so far we are 50/50ish for both methods?

Click to expand...

From the sceptic in this post.... thats a shocker!!!


----------



## magic104 (2 April 2011)

Well the nail test is showing the gelding, (phew) & both mares empty.  I was not holding out much hope for the one that was AI'd, but will have confirmation Tuesday.  I will then be keeping fingers crossed that we have a decent 2nd sample as I don't want the expense of a 3rd attempt.


----------



## magic104 (6 April 2011)

Nail test was correct, mare not in-foal, so next attempt later this week.  Will now go check what the moon is doing!


----------



## dianchi (6 April 2011)

Bad luck magic, fingers x the nail test will let you know right!


----------



## magic104 (7 April 2011)

dianchi said:



			Bad luck magic, fingers x the nail test will let you know right!
		
Click to expand...

Only because I am sad & want a filly so much & that cycle was bang on if you believe in the moon thing.  If this offspring ever gets born & only inherits a fraction of the honesty of its parents I will be happy.  The mare is just proving to be as honest as the day is long.  She jumped a course of 104cm yesterday, though that is not big, it was the 1st course she has done in at least 4yrs if not longer, not one stop, run out, just popped them in turn.  Should say she has been doing trot poles, loose jumping, etc to build her up to it.  She was not just expected to jump a course after all this time!


----------



## magic104 (10 April 2011)

Saturday, 19 March 2011, 07:10:06 pm
Monday, 18 April 2011, 04:44:00 am
Tuesday, 17 May 2011, 01:08:42 pm
Wednesday, 15 June 2011, 10:13:36 pm [**]
Friday, 15 July 2011, 08:39:36 am
Saturday, 13 August 2011, 08:57:30 pm
Monday, 12 September 2011, 11:26:42 am

Ovulated 9 Apr Lunch time, is this in the filly time?


----------



## cruiseline (10 April 2011)

magic104 said:



			Saturday, 19 March 2011, 07:10:06 pm
Monday, 18 April 2011, 04:44:00 am
Tuesday, 17 May 2011, 01:08:42 pm
Wednesday, 15 June 2011, 10:13:36 pm [**]
Friday, 15 July 2011, 08:39:36 am
Saturday, 13 August 2011, 08:57:30 pm
Monday, 12 September 2011, 11:26:42 am

Ovulated 9 Apr Lunch time, is this in the filly time?
		
Click to expand...

The moon phase for 9th April 2011 is a male phase


----------



## cruiseline (10 April 2011)

However if we use the foal moon predictor as in:-

The optimum time to breed for a filly is from the day before or the day of the first quarter to a few days after the full moon and for colts, the day before or the day of the last quarter until a few days after the new moon. These times change by a day or two each month and there are 2 or three transitional days between each where you have a 50/50 chance of getting a filly or a colt." 

The 9th April is in the transitional days, being between a new moon and the first quarter so it would give you the prediction of 50/50 

I hope its a filly as I know how if feels to really really want one too


----------



## magic104 (10 April 2011)

cruiseline said:



			However if we use the foal moon predictor as in:-

The optimum time to breed for a filly is from the day before or the day of the first quarter to a few days after the full moon and for colts, the day before or the day of the last quarter until a few days after the new moon. These times change by a day or two each month and there are 2 or three transitional days between each where you have a 50/50 chance of getting a filly or a colt." 

The 9th April is in the transitional days, being between a new moon and the first quarter so it would give you the prediction of 50/50 

I hope its a filly as I know how if feels to really really want one too 

Click to expand...

It makes me look like a right sado, but I love my mares & 20yrs ago that is all I bred as well, everyone was a filly!!  Since I started again (the 1st was not choice) they have been colts.  I have told my vets that if she needs to be pinched I dont want to know (she released 2) because if it is a colt I will be sick to think it was the filly that was pinched.  Thanks Cruiseline for giving me a bit of hope.


----------



## velv (12 April 2011)

I did the nail test on my pony whos due tomorrow (no imminent signs yet tho) and it said colt.... also keep seeing 4 magpies together ha! really want a filly tho so hoping all superstition is wrong


----------



## Pony_Puzz (14 April 2011)

Did the nail test today and was swinging in a circle so I'm assuming by the link that means a filly?
She was covered 18th June 2010 though so not sure if thats a filly/cold moon phase and she also very flirty (for her!) at the moment. I would be pleased if it was a filly or a colt, so long as its healthy


----------



## cruiseline (15 April 2011)

Pony_Puzz said:



			Did the nail test today and was swinging in a circle so I'm assuming by the link that means a filly?
She was covered 18th June 2010 though so not sure if thats a filly/cold moon phase and she also very flirty (for her!) at the moment. I would be pleased if it was a filly or a colt, so long as its healthy 

Click to expand...

The 19th June was the start of the first quarter and the optimum time for a filly is from the first quarter to the new moon, so that would also suggest a filly, I hope its right and you get what you wanted


----------



## Simsar (19 April 2011)

OK forgive me if Simon has already posted this.  Our two foals so far have been correct via the nail test.


----------



## gingerfilly (20 April 2011)

I did it with my mares last night, onw of which is now 375 days in foal!!! :/
Result was I got 3 colts and 2 fillies....... Always knew I would get more colts lol! However the one over due is the one I really though was carrying a filly, but it says she is carrying a colt so will be interesting to see if it comes true or not


----------



## chestnutmarelover (20 April 2011)

Yes i'm probably being blonde but what is and how do u do 'nail test'??!!


----------



## gingerfilly (20 April 2011)

If you go to the first page of this thread you will find out information OR you can just go here 
http://www.horse-sense.org/archives/20070304134703.php


----------



## RedsandStud (21 April 2011)

both my mares are due in the next week so i did the nail test the other day...
the results say that... 
my 17 year old is having a colt
my 5 year old is having a filly
and 'thankfully' the stallion isn't having a foal at all! 

... so now we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## gingerfilly (25 April 2011)

Well so far we have one foal and the nail test was right on that  we got a filly


----------



## Gucci_b (27 April 2011)

The nail test was correct for me.. a colt


----------



## Revena (27 April 2011)

Nail tests said two colts for me!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 April 2011)

Had another "nail tested" mare foal 2 nights ago, nail did not move so we recorded not in foal, however she was in foal & had a lovely big colt at around day 343


----------



## Enfys (29 April 2011)

Wrong! Colt not filly.


----------



## me_n_super_abby (4 May 2011)

Well, tried it on my mare today as i have been worrying as she is still hiding well.It moved the same way as usual for a colt and i tried it a couple of time in a wind free stable. 

I tried it on another mare who was covered last year but did not hold but we still wondered as she was huge (just a fatty) the nail stayed still!

Still convinced there is something to this! I have enjoyed seeing the results!


----------



## gingerfilly (5 May 2011)

Well so far out of 4 foals its been right 3 times, I got a super suprise when the foal we had on Monday morning turned out to be a filly instead of a colt! So Have got one left to see if it works or not


----------



## me_n_super_abby (5 May 2011)

Has anyone tried it on mares that have not been in foal and its stayed still? Just out of interest to see if it works in the sense of staying still if no baby?


----------



## Pony_Puzz (6 May 2011)

Yep my gelding and all 3 of my other mares are all stationary. Only the mare thats been covered moves  so I sort of believe it except it almost said my shetland gelding was having a filly but then stopped too


----------



## velv (7 May 2011)

nail test said colt and a colt it was. Tried it on my other preggo mare and it cant make up its mind.... one minute it circles then in a straight line so maybe a he-she foal will be produced :S I hope not....


----------



## Reindeer Rider (12 May 2011)

nail test and moon phase said filly - and yes, it was a filly


----------



## cruiseline (13 May 2011)

Both the nail test and the moon phase predicted a filly and we got a FILLY


----------



## jonsey (14 May 2011)

I done the nail test last year it said Filly and it was, My mare had' had 4 colts previously worth a try


----------



## jonsey (15 May 2011)

me_n_super_abby said:



			and springfeather, which results did you go off for boy or girl ie which movement of the nail as i am confused 

Click to expand...

Circle for a filly straight for a colt, The nail circled and I had a filly


----------



## cruiseline (17 May 2011)

Nail test and moon phase said colt and at 2:30am 17th May we had a little black COLT


----------



## Simsar (19 May 2011)

foal 1 nail test said colt/ Luna said filly, colt born
foal 2 nail test said filly/ Luna said colt, filly born
foal 3 nail test said colt/ Luna said colt, filly born
foal 4 nail test said filly/ Luna said colt, filly born
foal 5 nail test said filly/ Luna was on the cusp so 50/50, colt born
foal 6 nail test said filly/ Luna said filly, filly born

So i summery it's all down to luck!!


----------



## Pony_Puzz (20 May 2011)

Nail test said filly, luna said filly. Filly born


----------



## haras (21 May 2011)

Nail Test and Luna test said Filly and Dina gave birth to a beautiful Filly!  Very Happy.  Now hoping the nail test is right about my friends mare.  fingers crossed for a colt!


----------



## Geema (21 May 2011)

My friend had a horse whisperer to her mare when she was just pregnant and was told the sex, exact markings and colour of the foal that was born. Really amazing


----------



## kerilli (4 June 2011)

Nail test (done 3 times at different stages of pregnancy) said "Filly" every time.
It was right, I'm very glad to say!


----------



## tikino (7 June 2011)

nail test done on my first mare said colt and filly was born it was wrong thankfully


----------



## jillygem (7 June 2011)

Did nail test several times. Each time said colt and got a beautiful filly! I had great beliefs in it too.


----------



## SammyLuff (8 June 2011)

how early can you do it? x


----------



## Gucci_b (13 June 2011)

I done the nail test about 6 months onwards


----------



## indie moo (16 June 2011)

which part of the nail do you dangle the thin end or the bigger end?


----------



## gingerfilly (22 June 2011)

I actually used a pendulum and the results were:

1st Mare filly = Filly (and I thought it would be a colt!)
2nd Mare Colt = Colt
3rd Mare Colt = Colt
4th Mare Colt = Filly (I always thought it would be a filly, strange)
5th Mare Filly = Filly


----------



## Racergirl (3 July 2011)

Nail tested my mare this morning - and it said colt....

heres hoping !!!


----------



## *hic* (13 July 2011)

Finally we have our foal, nail test said filly, colt appeared. Owner would have preferred filly but it is currently very "dun" looking with a dorsal stripe, stripes on legs which is one of the colours desired (but not expected!) so she's very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Thistle (26 July 2011)

Nail test said colt for 6 different people. Colt born!


----------



## mcrobbiena (18 August 2011)

I tried both over withers and over hips and both said filly and I got a filly


----------



## Racergirl (9 September 2011)

Red aborted her foal last night - but both the lunar test thing and the nail test were correct - it was a colt.


----------



## Jnhuk (16 September 2011)

For those interested in the nail test, try this indoors:

Get some thread and needle to create your 'pendulum', sit down and hold the thread so the needle dangles over a fixed point and with the arm holding the needle and thread, rest that elbow on the table or surface. Without moving yourself, arm, hand or even twitching any fingers concentrate on the needle and think:

Move back and forth
then circle left
then circle right
etc...

Give it a little time and you will be amazed! There is a reason behind this but won't spoil anyone's fun!


Let me know how you get on!


----------



## Danny Vet (13 December 2011)

I can't believe in this day and age people still believe in lunar cycles affecting sex and nail tests!


----------



## elumpshie (16 January 2012)

Hey just tried the nail test  I done it and got back and forward so got another two diff friends to try it and they both got it going in circles just wondered does anyone no the lunar Callander my mare 150 days in foal and think covering dates are 12th,14th,15th,16th of August thou will need to double check just wondered wat the lunar test wood say so excited can't wait till its here thou got long wait :/ he he


----------



## magic104 (10 March 2012)

Nail test said colt - Colt born this morning


----------



## Wagtail (26 March 2012)

Got one due in two weeks. Friend and I both did test and both got 'filly'. We will see. She bagged up 3 weeks ago and now her tail head is dipped and vulva relaxed, long and slightly open. Maybe she's going to be early?


----------



## scathach (29 March 2012)

tried it on my mares first mare is not pregnant nail stayed still (she never been near a stallion) second mare i get nail going in circles yet vet as palpated and can't find a baby but she can't find the uterus either. so guess wait and see as unsure covering dates as only had her a few weeks sold as barren mare due to having had season post covering in a very poor state.
so i'll let you know if i get a surprise filly lol


----------



## domane (4 April 2012)

My girl is on day 324.  Bagged up but no other signs yet.  Ring test says it is a colt.  Not long to wait til I find out though.....


----------



## domane (20 April 2012)

Ring test was right!    Colt safely on the ground on day 335!


----------



## Wagtail (21 April 2012)

Both me and the owner of the mare that just foaled did the nail test and got filly. (see a few posts back). We did it without telling the other the result until both had done it. But I had a really strong feeling it was a colt. It *was* a colt. So I'm afraid the nail test was wrong two times.


----------



## domane (21 April 2012)

Friend of mine tried it on her stallion and it told her he was expecting a filly!


----------



## ktobiano (26 June 2012)

I am searching in vain for the moon phase chart.  Can you help me out?


----------



## magic104 (28 June 2012)

ktobiano said:



			I am searching in vain for the moon phase chart.  Can you help me out?
		
Click to expand...

Ask Cruiseline believe she started that one


----------



## lauren1988 (1 July 2012)

Nail test said filly throughout pregnancy and a filly is what we got! 326 days born 2.15am on Friday. Mum and baby are doing great 

Nail test said colt last year and was also correct for our little stillborn so it's been right both times for us.


----------



## cruiseline (14 July 2012)

ktobiano said:



			I am searching in vain for the moon phase chart.  Can you help me out?
		
Click to expand...

Here is the Moon Phase Calculator 

http://www.moonsigncalendar.net/moonphase.asp

http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases_calendar.phtml


----------



## ribbons (5 August 2012)

Having tried this I find sometimes predicts foal sex accurately, sometimes doesn't. However I have found that it does, always so far, confirm a pregnancy from as early as 5 days. My vet threatened to get me certified at first. He is now worrying about losing business with me not bothering with pregnancy scans anymore. He who laughs last and all that.


----------



## mynutmeg (2 September 2012)

Have just done this on my mare this evening and it says a colt - I did it both in the field and then, incase it was the wind, in her stable and both times it was definately and vigrously back and forward, got my sister to do it without her knowing the results and she got a colt as well and her conception date is for a colt by the lunar thing - argh, I want a filly! Well I'll go with healthy mom and foal as I almost lost both when she was 20 days gone and am amazed she kept the foal as the mare was very ill.
Shall let you know if 9 months whether it was correct or not


----------



## diluteherd (19 September 2012)

How much movement are you supposed to see - do you see a proper sort of circling / backwards-forwards motion thats hard to miss?


----------



## Fwd P2P (1 October 2012)

I've done it on my mares today and it's a very definite circle or swing. Give it a minute once you put the nail 2-3" above their pelvis and it'll be obvious. I have 5 months to wait and see if it's right now though!


----------



## suffolkmare (8 April 2013)

Have just found this and thought I'd bump it for Tessybear, if she reads this! Also will get friend to have a go on her BOGOF! Will keep the teens happy!


----------



## mynutmeg (13 May 2013)

Correct for me. Healthy big colt foal born 11-05-13


----------



## GlitterPup (7 December 2013)

What an interesting read, does anybody know how it works?


----------



## Equi (1 December 2014)

Anyone tried their mares yet? I'm getting a faint circle since the last cover (had a line for a foal I believe was reabsorbed as she only had two seasons this summer - one at start and one at end.)


----------



## micki (14 March 2015)

Don't suppose anyone will see this post as it is an old thread now but out of interest i tried the nail test on my girl just to see what happens with a mare that isn't in foal. I got some serious vibration going up the string and it moved away from her back and then started to go in a small arc, so anyone know what that means. I tried it as i tried it on a mare that i know is in foal and didn't get a very big movement from it but it did say that a colt was due with her.


----------



## Mega (14 April 2015)

Hi micki
Can't answer your question but I trued it out mates today. One old mare (not in foal) and it wobbled then went still. The other in foal, due in a month and it swung in a circle quiet definite and fast so maybe a filly? We'll wait and see. I'll be happy as long as mare and foal are healthy &#128522;


----------



## Mega (11 May 2015)

It worked Alice had a filly. Yeah for the nail test!


----------



## Custard Cream (1 June 2015)

My mare has been scanned 16 days in foal today. I did the nail test a week ago and it predicted a filly.


----------



## Equi (19 August 2015)

How many weeks after cover does the nail test start to work do you reckon?


----------



## Alec Swan (19 August 2015)

equi,  not sure,  but with the last 5 foals which we've had,  it's been wrong,  every time!  

It's a bit of harmless fun,  for all that.  A blood test at circa 100 days is far more reliable,  so I'm advised!  Those TB mares from the lower ranks,  and which were found to be carrying fillies,  were often aborted at this stage,  with a free return to the stallion being offered.  Sad,  isn't it?

Alec.


----------



## Equi (19 August 2015)

Very! Harmless fun indeed. I've found it to be untrue also (my mare wasn't pregnant and it told me she was having a filly sooooo)

But I will do it this year with my younger mare who's covered.


----------



## Equi (8 October 2015)

Getting massive circles so filly. Only two months so May change haha


----------



## Luv appyz (28 June 2016)

went out and tested this on several different animals yesterday. My pregnant doe (bunny, not deer) isn't pregnant, my buck (bunny) is going to have a litter of all boys. My might be pregnant doe is pregnant, my might be pregnant horse both is and isn't pregnant, and my non-pregnant horse isn't pregnant. I also tried it on myself and got different results every single time. I say it's voodoo. Or coincidence.


----------



## Luv appyz (28 June 2016)

Well I went out and tried it on our rabbits  (we raise them) and it didn't work. Our buck is expecting a litter of bucks, and our pregnant doe isn't pregnant at all! I think it's a bunch of voodoo, personally.

I also tried it on my might be pregnant mare two times with a different result each time. Once she was barren and another time she had a colt. Getting the vet out next week to check her, guess we'll see then.


----------



## Equi (16 February 2017)

equi said:



			Getting massive circles so filly. Only two months so May change haha
		
Click to expand...

So i only remembered about this. I DID have a filly lol

This year i have bred both my mares to buckskin stallion i used last year;

Goldie (cream dun) - Colt
Charm (bay) - Filly
Thriller (glack geldinf) - empty


----------



## Hsaam (24 April 2020)

I read this and had to try it.

my mare has about a month left and is pretty big. I want a girl but have a feeling it’s a colt. 
I did the nail test and at first it went in circles but settled for back and forth. We will just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Hsaam (26 April 2020)

We got our suprised today at our 5am check! It was a baby girl she is healthy and brite and mama is happy and curios.


----------



## Katiesue (21 May 2020)

Gucci_b said:



			Just out of curiosity, who has done the nail test!!!!  I shall be doing the nail test tomorrow, and will wait and see...

http://www.horse-sense.org/archives/20070304134703.php

Click to expand...

I've done it on two mares. One I think will foal tonight and the test said a colt. So fingers crossed its right. I did it on my own mare and it said she'll have a filly, but I won't know that until. Late July /August


----------



## Katiesue (21 May 2020)

cruiseline said:



			9th June was between the last quarter and a new moon, so that would suggest a colt!!!
		
Click to expand...

This is fascinating. Mine was covered the 27th August. What should it be? The nail test said filly.


----------



## Nmlands (27 June 2020)

Hi I have been fascinated reading these posts!! I bought a mare from a dealing yard in January and previously she was a broodmare at a large stud and has had many foals over the last 10 years 😳  over the last few days she has been showing signs of pregnancy but wasn't sure if it was phantom due to being repeatedly bred So I decided as a bit of fun to do the nail test and it swung in very definite circles. Now I'm very confused but have glimmer of hope!! Has anyone ever had a false reading where they actually havnt been in foal at all 🤔 I know its not medically proven but im a sucker for believing these things lol


----------



## Katiesue (5 August 2020)

eventrider23 said:



			Did it last year as well as vet sexing and said filly and it was.  This year have done the same.....only a few more weeks to wait on her to see if correct!
		
Click to expand...

Did this on 3 mares and was 100% accurate 👌😊


----------



## Nmlands (5 August 2020)

My mare was indeed in foal and had a filly so was 100% correct 🥳


----------



## Barlow (6 June 2021)

Did this on two mares - got it right both times!!


----------

